# Atwood Tankless Water Heaters Are Now Available



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

For those of us who constantly run out of hot water with a traditional water heater, this may be an attractive option. I'm a little torn though between the advantage of endless hot water, and the inability to use the campground's electric supply when desired. I usually just flip the water heater to electric and add propane when it's shower time.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/atwood-on-demand-water-heaters/11550


----------

